# Abdominal circumference



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Jan.  I've been to my hospital today for a growth scan - 31weeks. Because of my history they wanted to keep a better check on me than "normal".  All my measurements on the scan were well within the normal mean and 5th to 95th percentile but the abdominal circumference was right on the edge of 95 at 282.7.  They didn't seem overly concerned so I'm trying not to worry too much but I just wondered what this could mean if anything?

Thanks. Caroline.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I should not worry too much, measurements are only a guide and your measurements are within a normal range.  It could be you may be just having a bigger baby, but you may find it will all settle down.  If they were that worried you would propbably have a glucose challenge arranged.

Try not to worry

Jan


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Jan!  Now I'm panicking about this bigger baby bit!!!  DP is only a shorty and that's why I picked him!  No seriously thank you for all your help.  Caroline.  xxx

PS.  In all seriousness the baby weighed 4lb 2oz today............


----------

